# Golden State Betta's Show!



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Anyone want to come to the golden state betta's show? Here is the flyer!
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...ttd&zw&sig=AHIEtbQ34baksWg0FcifKQofSOcjAu0ZgQ


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone going to any shows and especially if you are showing your fish, please post pics and tell us all about your experience.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Wish I could go. I assume Karen will have some of her beauties there ;-)

I will be going to the Jacksonville show hosted by First Coast Bettas in May. It's only a 2 hour drive so I may just go down for the auction ;-) ;-) or make a weekend of it and go down to see the judging (if it's open to the public). I couldn't find a time for viewing on their flyer :? I'm excited though. I was really hoping GABBA was going to put on another show but it looks like that isn't going to happen


----------

